# Which Blue?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The imperial blue metallic is the light blue right? (i hope you've seen one in person because it's extremely light blue.. almost a 'baby blue')

If so, I would guess the metallic royal blue would be closer than the Dark Blue - ask Ryan if he can send you a picture of each color to help decide. You may even want to go straight black or a pattern (Carbon Fiber)?


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

The light blue is called Ice Blue Metallic.... which is the color of mine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*• IMPERIAL BLUE is dark*

*• ICE BLUE is light*


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

He has a color comparison chart on his website, look on the bottom left hand side of the page.


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'll be getting an Imperial Blue Metallic LTZ/RS in a few weeks.
> 
> Has anyone gotten grafixwerks overlays for this color yet? I was wondering which blue to get:
> 
> ...


 



Eightbelow said:


> He has a color comparison chart on his website, look on the bottom left hand side of the page.


 
Gman, I am glad you asked, because I had the same question.

-8 thanks for the tip, I never saw that link at the bottom. Here is what it said:
*Summit White*
» Regular White
*Silver Ice Metallic*
» Metallic Silver
*Imperial Blue Metallic*
» Metallic Dark Blue
*Black Granite Metallic*
» Metallic Black
» Reflective Black

So the answer is Met Dark Blue. Do any of you think that the carbon fiber or gloss black would look good against the dark blue paint? I'm just not sure about a blue bow tie.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the same color blue and have been pondering the same thing. To go with a dark blue, carbon fiber or a silver bow tie. Was hoping someone else would have done it and seen a picture to see how it looks.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks all,
Looks like the Metallic Dark Blue will be the best match for the Imperial Blue Metallic. All sorts o'plans, but I guess I'd better wait until I get the car! I'll have a nice wish list by the time it gets here.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

our LS is imperial blue and it looks terrific on the cruze. the colour fits the size of the car. 
would i want that colour on an impala? no! too much blue.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Carbon Fiber would look good imo


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I think Carbon Fiber would look good imo


 
I agree, I just saw a pic of the carbon fiber overlays and they are pretty cool!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CF gets my vote as well, the other post just two days ago makes the CF look amazing, I might have to rebuy a set now...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CF might be the wiser choice in the event that the dark blue metallic isn't an exact body color match....CF it probably will be!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

gman19 said:


> CF might be the wiser choice in the event that the dark blue metallic isn't an exact body color match....CF it probably will be!


I had carbon fiber on my Sonoma and it looked really sharp


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue is out. Chevy has jerked around too much. Imperial blue metallic, out. Blue Topaz metallic, in.....then out less than 7 days later. Then the "flavor" was Granite Blue Metallic.
I saw it on a Silverado, did not like at all....Order cancelled and new order placed for a '12 movel.

Crystal Red Tintcoat, on order for a 2012 model. Should be posting pics in August!
(Salesman said late July if we're lucky, but I am anticipating early to mid-August.)


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Blue is out. Chevy has jerked around too much. Imperial blue metallic, out. Blue Topaz metallic, in.....then out less than 7 days later. Then the "flavor" was Granite Blue Metallic.
> I saw it on a Silverado, did not like at all....Order cancelled and new order placed for a '12 movel.
> 
> Crystal Red Tintcoat, on order for a 2012 model. Should be posting pics in August!
> (Salesman said late July if we're lucky, but I am anticipating early to mid-August.)


H&L Chevrolet in Darien, CT has a red 2LT RS in their showroom; ready to roll.


----------

